
Macbook was driving me crazy for years - eumm
https://bytescout.com/blog/macbook-was-driving-me-crazy.html
======
eumm
TLDR; keep anything with magnets (Kindle, Apple Watch charging cable or even
second macbook) away from macbook laptop as magnets may turn on / off your
computer.

